# Broked my TaylorMade R7 Draw Iron



## ccng (Feb 7, 2008)

I was playing with my taylormade R7draw iron and I 'broke' it toward the end of my session at the driving range. The iron 'flew' into the field while I still holding on to the handle grip. I was shocked and lost, I used to believe that the TaylorMade iron should be quite strong and wanted to purchase a complete set of TaylorMade golf set..but now I tend to 'lose' my confident on the equipment. I need advise from all the pros out there, is it the equipment's fault? (I've been using the iron less than 3months).


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

ccng said:


> I was playing with my taylormade R7draw iron and I 'broke' it toward the end of my session at the driving range. The iron 'flew' into the field while I still holding on to the handle grip. I was shocked and lost, I used to believe that the TaylorMade iron should be quite strong and wanted to purchase a complete set of TaylorMade golf set..but now I tend to 'lose' my confident on the equipment. I need advise from all the pros out there, is it the equipment's fault? (I've been using the iron less than 3months).


It could be that you had some damage to that shaft. Possibly it could have been bent just a bit at the hosel. It dos not take much damage to cause a shaft to snap. Or it could be the fact it was just a bad shaft. You should take the club back to the dealer you bought it from, TaylorMade will usually replace the shaft for free.


----------



## 6789 (Feb 4, 2008)

Golfbum said:


> It could be that you had some damage to that shaft. Possibly it could have been bent just a bit at the hosel. It dos not take much damage to cause a shaft to snap. Or it could be the fact it was just a bad shaft. You should take the club back to the dealer you bought it from, TaylorMade will usually replace the shaft for free.


Also if you were hitting of the black rubber mats which they have at driving ranges, they can cause damage to the shafts in your irons. Once a fracture is in your shaft it doesn't take much for it to separate from the head.


----------



## ccng (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply and the feedback, the shaft was 'broken' at the point near the handle part. The whole iron flew into the range while my hand still holding on to the handle portion. Nevertheless, I'm appreciated for the comment given. Thanks again bros.


----------



## 6789 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have to admit that i had alittle chucle when i imagined the club flying through the air. Lucky thats its an iron, they can normally get the shaft out of the hossel with some heat, unlike drivers. They are nearly impossible to get the shaft out.


----------

